# Breeches!



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Help! I am on the hunt for black, full seat breeches that aren't stupid expensive. I am a pear shape with a smaller waist but full Butt/ hips/thighs. 
That is me in my avatar. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Fuller Fillies. Really nice, and won't break the bank.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Fuller Fillies, or check out Bradley Full Seat Breeches by SmartPak - Full Seat Breeches from SmartPak Equine no idea how they are, but have seen good reviews

sorry meant these ones Bradley Plus Ribb Full Seat Breeches by SmartPak - Plus Size Breeches & Show Apparel from SmartPak Equine


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Boink. * very inexpensive, but are a bit lightweight. I wear a size 16/18, and use their 2xl . they are a bit loose, but I prefer that to tight, nowadays.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Are Boink still going? I loved their breeches but I thought they were quitting ?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

really? I did not realize that. it's been like two years since I had a new pair of breeches!


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Vtosaddley has some nice plus size breeches, you really need to look through them.

I also would suggest Dover. But I'm boycotting them. I ordered breeches, they were 99 dollars. They emailed me asking what kind of shipping I wanted, I had the choice between paying 85 dollars or 93 dollars for shipping. 

Equesterian Collection has a lot of plus sized stuff. But I really like the look of the bradley breeches and piper breeches by smart pak. I Really want them.


----------



## polowrapfiend (Nov 7, 2013)

i have a pair of kerrits & i love them, i wear their 1xl & they fit pretty well, a little long on me but im a short person lol the only thing that stinks is when you get into their winter ones they tend to be tight in the claves but loose in the top, not really sure why, im thinking maybe the material they have in the lining but def worth checking out and they were on 40. i always buy my stuff when they go on sale for new season wear


----------

